# plasma table exploration.



## Chris Cramer (Aug 27, 2020)

I decided to try using the fine cut consumables for my hypertherm powermax 45xp to cut out a decorative plate that I plan to use to build a coffee table. the cutts turn out beautiful if you see what could be tuned a bit more from the cut charts.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 28, 2020)

nice work


----------



## kylemp (Aug 28, 2020)

What's the diameter and thickness of that? That's pretty fine detail from how small it looks..


----------



## Chris Cramer (Aug 29, 2020)

the diameter is 2ft, but the thickness is only 16 gauge, which is why I had to use the fine cutting consumables. I first intended to cut it at 18 inches in diameter but the tool paths created by both fusion 360 and sheet cam were not very solid, many details were open contours made up of multiple small cuts because the sizes of some details were too small.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Oct 2, 2020)

I decided to change the design for my table to make it more unique and add more strength to the table top by adding a backing plate to the cutt design and running a decorative shaped rod up the legs and through the top with a forged metal rose on the end. I also improved the look of the legs from my original design.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Oct 2, 2020)

I also realy like the extra applications the powermax 45xp gives you. The marking consumables allow you to use the plasma cutter for engraving as well, which is very useful for adding extra creativity into different projects like this sign I recently built.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 2, 2020)

Very artistic, Chris!
We were just discussing finishing systems for steel in the harsh Alberta climate. What are you using?


----------



## Chris Cramer (Oct 2, 2020)

After going over it with a medium flap disc I use a foam polishing disc like the ones sold here https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07KC71TYT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. The foam polishing disc conditions the surface of the steel very well for the final polish which is done with a felt or wool polishing disc using white and green polishing compound. after the polishing is done I usually put a finishing coat of clear rustoleum spray paint.


----------



## Janger (Oct 3, 2020)

Cool projects Chris.


----------

